# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Δυτική Ελλάδα/Επτάνησα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Κερκύρας >  Ποιος ειναι ο #28?

## challenger.cwn

Παιδιά μήπως υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιος να ξέρει ποιος ειναι ο κόμβος #28? (http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/corf....php?nodeid=28) Πληροφοριακά σας λέω ότι βρίσκεται στον Αγ. Αντώνιο, την εκκλησίτσα που είναι πάνω στη στροφή, μετά την κατηφόρα, στη Σπηλιά.

----------


## YannisMAC

Egw eimai aytos

----------


## sharky.cwn

> Egw eimai aytos


Είσαι ακόμα Κέρκυρα;

----------


## challenger.cwn

Ναι Sharky.. Τον βρήκαμε τον Γιάννη και τα είπαμε. Θα μπει κι αυτός μέσα

----------

